# [Gelöst] Xorg und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

## oelauge

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei Xorg zu installieren und habe mir die Dokus auf Gentoo.org

und im deutschen Wiki angeschaut.

Nach welcher Doku sollte denn jetzt verfahren werden, denn beide unterscheiden sich

ein wenig bei Nutzung von package.keywords, package.unmask und package.mask.

Und ist dies überhaupt noch notwendig, da evtl. sich die Beschreibung noch auf

ein frühes Stadium bezieht ?

Worauf sollte bei der Benutzung einer NVidia-Karte "heute" geachtet werden ?

Sorry, aber bevor ich mir das System zerschiesse, frage ich lieber.

Besten Dank im Voraus und

Grüße

oelaugeLast edited by oelauge on Wed Jul 12, 2006 6:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SinoTech

Also die Doku von gentoo.org sollte offizieller und aktueller sein. Wenn du xorg-x11-7.0-r1 verwendest kannst du auf die Geschichten mit package.{keywords,unmask} verzichten weil die benötigten Pakete (zumindest für x86, amd64 und ppc) stable sind.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Also die Doku von gentoo.org sollte offizieller und aktueller sein. Wenn du xorg-x11-7.0-r1 verwendest, kannst du auf die Geschichten mit package.{keywords,unmask} verzichten, weil der mittlerweile stable ist.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino

 

aber nur auf amd64, ppc und x86

----------

## SinoTech

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Also die Doku von gentoo.org sollte offizieller und aktueller sein. Wenn du xorg-x11-7.0-r1 verwendest, kannst du auf die Geschichten mit package.{keywords,unmask} verzichten, weil der mittlerweile stable ist.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino 
> ...

 

Vergess ich immer wieder. In meiner kleinen Traumwelt gibt es ausschließlich x86 und amd64  :Wink: .

(Post wurde natürlich schon verbessert  :Smile: )

Mfg

Sino

----------

## oelauge

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Also die Doku von gentoo.org sollte offizieller und aktueller sein. Wenn du xorg-x11-7.0-r1 verwendest kannst du auf die Geschichten mit package.{keywords,unmask} verzichten weil die benötigten Pakete (zumindest für x86, amd64 und ppc) stable sind.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino

 

Hallo,

habe mich strikt nach der Doku für das modulare X (7.0) und nvidia (von gentoo.org) gehalten,

allerdings die Treiber für nvidia nachträglich installiert. Zuerst führte es zu einem Fehler

beim Laden des nvidia-moduls. Danach auf die ganz aktuellen Treiber aktualisiert und dann schien auch alles zu laufen.

Allerdings friert beim Starten des X-Servers, kurz nach dem Aufruf durch startx alles ein.

Die Grafikkarte wird unterstützt laut Liste.

Ich habe von meiner Gentoo-Installation (ohne X-server) eine Sicherung gemacht, habe diese benutzt, um quasi

bei NULL wieder anzufangen und diesmal die Packageliste mit einbezogen. 

Gleiches Ergebnis, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Die Logs zeigen auch keine Fehler an, nur enden beim Laden von GLX ???

Xorg.conf ist auch ok, da die Verwendung der "NV" Treiber alles funktioniert.

Hat jemand Rat ?

Danke und Grüße

oelauge

----------

## Vortex375

Hast du den nvidia-Treiber mit portage installiert?

Wenn ja, pass auf, dass du von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx die gleiche Version installierst, sonst gibts Probleme.

Außerdem poste doch mal bitte die Log-Datei, auch wenn anscheinend nichts wichtiges drinsteht.

----------

## oelauge

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hast du den nvidia-Treiber mit portage installiert?
> 
> Wenn ja, pass auf, dass du von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx die gleiche Version installierst, sonst gibts Probleme.
> 
> Außerdem poste doch mal bitte die Log-Datei, auch wenn anscheinend nichts wichtiges drinsteht.

 

Beide Treiber habe ich per portage installiert, und sie haben auch die gleiche Versions-Nummer 1.0.8762 .

Hier die Log-Datei:

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17.4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux beeblebrox 2.6.17.4 #1 Sun Jul 9 13:08:10 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 10 July 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 10 19:59:25 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Toshiba 6100TFT"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "20"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "24"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "28"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1179,0001 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0175 card 1179,0001 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 1179,0001 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 104c,ac50 card d000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 1179,0617 card d800,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0b:1: chip 1179,0617 card 1c00,0000 rev 32 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1179,0805 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,9), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdbf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfce00000 - 0xfcefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x35ffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:10:0), (2,3,4), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (2:11:0), (2,5, :Cool: , BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (2:11:1), (2,9,12), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 9 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x35ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xdc000000/26, 0xdbf80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfceff000 - 0xfcefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x36000000 - 0x360003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000df40 - 0x0000df7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000cfa0 - 0x0000cfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000cfe4 - 0x0000cfe4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cfe8 - 0x0000cfe8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cff4 - 0x0000cff4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000cff8 - 0x0000cff8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfce03000 - 0xfce031ff (0x200) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfceff000 - 0xfcefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x36000000 - 0x360003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000df40 - 0x0000df7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000cfa0 - 0x0000cfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000cfe4 - 0x0000cfe4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cfe8 - 0x0000cfe8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cff4 - 0x0000cff4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000cff8 - 0x0000cff8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfce03000 - 0xfce031ff (0x200) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x35ffffff (0x35f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x35ffffff (0x35f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfceff000 - 0xfcefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x36000000 - 0x360003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdbf80000 - 0xdbffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfce03000 - 0xfce031ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000df40 - 0x0000df7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000cfa0 - 0x0000cfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cfe4 - 0x0000cfe4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cfe8 - 0x0000cfe8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000cff4 - 0x0000cff4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cff8 - 0x0000cff8 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

Und hier meine xorg.conf Datei zur Sicherheit:

# File generated by xf86config.

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

#	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

#Neu nach Xorg Modules

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option          "BlankTime" "20"

    Option          "StandbyTime" "24"

    Option          "SuspendTime" "28"

    Option          "OffTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option     "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

    Option     "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option 	"Protocol"	"IMPS/2"

    Option 	"Device"	"/dev/psaux"  

    Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse2"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option 	"Protocol"	"IMPS/2"

    #Option 	"Device"	"/dev/ttyS0"       

    Option 	"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"  

    Option 	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

EndSection   

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Toshiba 6100TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100

    VertRefresh 60

#    VertRefresh 55 - 100

#    Option "DPMS"

    Option  "dcc"  "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        Option     "NoLogo"             	"true"

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"              	# <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        Option     "ConnectedMonitor"   	"DFP,CRT"

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"  	# <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties" 	# <str>

        Option     "TwinView"

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>

        Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	"31.5-100"

        Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	"55-100"

        Option     "MetaModes"          	"1024x768, 1024x768; 1024x768, NULL"

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"          	# <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"        	# <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" 	# [<bool>]

#	Option	"AGPMode"			"4"

#	Option	"AGPFastWrite"			"False"

#	Option	"EnablePageFlip"		"True"

#	Option  "UseFBDEV"			"True"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]"

	VideoRam    32768

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Toshiba 6100TFT"

   DefaultDepth 16

#   DefaultDepth 24

#   DefaultDepth 32

    Subsection "Display"

	Depth       16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Grüße

Oelauge

----------

## oelauge

Salut,

mittlerweile bin ich fast am ende.

Habe eine völlig neue Installation von grundauf als Referenz-Plattform benutzt

(also ohne X-Server), um X.org mit der entsprechenden Doku in der Variante:

a) nach gentoo.org (de)

b) nach gentoo wiki (de)

c) nach gentoo wiki (en)

zu installieren.

Und bei allen Varianten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Die Installation selbst verläuft völlig reibungslos.

Was allerdings in der Doku von gentoo.org beschrieben wird, taucht

woanders nicht auf. Was macht, oder wozu ist folgender Abschluß laut

gentoo.org notwendig ?

# revdep-rebuild

# [[ -e ~/usr-x11r6-packages ]] && emerge $(<~/usr-x11r6-packages)

Vielleicht erbarmt sich noch ein Helfer.

Grüße

oelauge

----------

## Vortex375

Tja seltsam, in deiner Log-Datei taucht ja nicht ein eiziges mal das Wort "nvidia" auf, was darauf schließen lässt, dass er den Treiber noch gar nicht geladen hat.

Allerdings scheint es, dass er kurz bevor der Treiber geladen werden sollte abbricht. Zumindest sieht es so aus, wenn ich das mit meiner Log-Datei vergleiche.

Bei meiner Log geht es folgendermaßen weiter:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

```

Nach glx lädt er also direkt im Anschluss den nvidia Treiber.

/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so sollte ein Symlink sein, der nach /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so verweist.

Überprüf das mal bitte und sollte das bei dir nicht der Fall sein, dann führ nochmal ein "eselect opengl set nvidia" aus.

Probier außerdem mal das Tool nvidia-xconfig über deine xorg.conf laufen zu lassen. Das Tool passt deine xorg.conf automatisch für den Betrieb mit dem nvidia-Treiber an (vorher backup von der xorg.conf machen!). Wahrscheinlich wird das aber nichts helfen, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass der Fehler in der xorg.conf liegt.

Ansonsten hab ich im Moment leider noch keine zündende Idee...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach mal:

- Load  "dri" wieder aktivieren

- nv Treiber testen

- Load "nvidia" hinzufügen

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Mach mal:
> 
> - Load  "dri" wieder aktivieren
> 
> 

 

das ist nicht gut wenn er den nvidia treiber(nicht nv) verwendet denn der nvidia treiber ist incompatibel zu dri

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Stimmt.

Dann:

- Load "dri" wieder aktivieren

- nv Treiber testen

Wenns net geht:

- Load "nvidia" hinzufügen, evtl auch mal ganz an den Anfang...

Tobi

----------

## oelauge

Also,

der SymLink ist vorhanden und zeigt auch auf die richtige Datei,

Load "nvidia" ebenfalls gesetzt, aber alle Tips brachten keinen Erfolg.

Der Start-Vorgang bricht immer ab, der Rechner friert ein.

Die NV Treiber funktionieren und auch X startet.

Ich glaube mir bleibt keine andere Wahl, als mit diesen Treibern

weiter zu machen.

Vielen Dank und

Grüße

oelauge

----------

## firefly

ähm was für eine nvidia karte hast du denn genau ??

wenn es eine von diesen ist, dann funktioniert der neuste nvidia treiber nicht mehr mit der karte:

aus der Readme von nvidia.com http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html

 *Quote:*   

> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
> 
> NVIDIA chip name 	Device PCI ID
> 
> RIVA TNT 	0x0020
> ...

 

----------

## oelauge

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm was für eine nvidia karte hast du denn genau ??
> 
> wenn es eine von diesen ist, dann funktioniert der neuste nvidia treiber nicht mehr mit der karte:
> 
> aus der Readme von nvidia.com http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
> ...

 

Hi,

ich benutze eine 'GeForce4 420 Go', eine Grafikkarte, die überwiegend

in Notebooks verbaut wurde. Ist aber auch auf der Liste der unterstützten

Karten zu finden. Allerdings habe ich schon ähnliche Fälle zum gleichen

Chip im englischen Forum entdecken können. Vielleicht wird dieser Chip

doch nicht so 100% unterstützt ?!

Grüße

Oelauge

----------

## firefly

hmm ich habe auch diese karte in meinem notebook und habe keine probleme mit dem neusten treiber.

Du könntest mal folgendes probieren:

trage

```
Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"
```

in die Device Section mal ein.

----------

## oelauge

Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle beteiligten, die versucht haben zu helfen.

Die Odyssee hat erst einmal ein Ende, der X-Server startet.

Nach etlichen Stunden, vergebener Mühe habe ich mir nochmal die NVidia Doku

zur Brust genommen und habe ein Kapitel zum Betrieb eines Notebooks gefunden.

Und siehe da, beschrieben werden Kernel-Parameter, die zum Initialisieren

des Bildschirms beihelfen.

Mit:

#modprobe nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=4

habe ich mein Toshiba Notebook zum Laufen bewegt.

Dabei spielt der Parameter "NVreg_Mobile" eine Rolle, weil der Übergabewert

vom Hersteller abhängig ist. Hier Kurz die Tabelle:

NVreg_Mobile=0 => automatische Erkennung (funktionierte bei mir nicht)

NVreg_Mobile=1 => Dell

NVreg_Mobile=2 => Toshiba (funktionierte nicht)

NVreg_Mobile=3 => Andere

NVreg_Mobile=4 => Toshiba (yep)

NVreg_Mobile=5 => Gateway

Bis denne

oelauge

----------

## SinoTech

Und wenn du das in die "/etc/modules.d/nvidia" einträgst, werden die Optionen automatisch beim laden des Modules benutzt:

```

$ echo "options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=4" >> /etc/modules.d/nvidia

$ modules-update

```

BTW jetzt wo du es sagst, diese Info steht auch in der o.g. Datei  :Wink:  (Hätten wir dort nur früher nachgeschaut).

 */etc/modules.d/nvidia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> # If you have a mobile chip, you may need to enable this option
> ...

 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## oelauge

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Und wenn du das in die "/etc/modules.d/nvidia" einträgst, werden die Optionen automatisch beim laden des Modules benutzt:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ echo "options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=4" >> /etc/modules.d/nvidia
> ...

 

Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Und ein Verweis zu einem Verweis, um an die entsprechenden Infos zu

kommen, macht das Ganze nicht gerade transparenter.

! Trotzdem sollte ein Hinweis in der offiziellen Doku stehen, das würde etlichen helfen !

In diesem Sinne

viele Grüße

oelauge

----------

